# For anyone using tube lights :)



## Teguzilla (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello everyone. I found a way that can be helpful to anyone that may be using tube lights instead MVBs for their gus. I've read on a lot of forums, primarily on a an old iguana forum I was a member on, that uvb cannot really penetrate through screen.

Here's a link to a post I found on Beardedragon.org. Instead of using a fixture like the zoo med reptisun fluorescent fixture, this thread shows a cheaper and easier way to mount uvb lights inside the cage.

http://www.beardeddragon.org/bjive/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=148006

As the thread states, you'll basically need an under-the-counter fixture, which you can get from walmart and 3M Command Hooks. A lot of people on those forums use this method to mount UVB lights in their beadie's enclosures. I hope this may have helped anyone save a little money and was helpful if you're using tube lights 

I also did another quick search to the fluorescent fixtures the members there used for their tube lights. Here are the links to them. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-24-Fluorescent-Grow-Light-Fixture/16879945

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-24-Fluorescent-Blacklight-Fixture/16879944

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-18-Under-Cabinet-Fluorescent-Light/16877468


----------

